# lights for a 36 inch tall viv



## gryfer29 (Feb 12, 2019)

So basically i'm looking for a good lighting option for my future 18 by 18 by 36 viv. I've heard good things about the Aqua Illumination Fresh Water, has anyone worked with it?


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

Spectral Designs, I got mine with a 20W spot instead of 10 and am getting great growth.

Solo


----------



## gryfer29 (Feb 12, 2019)

SoloSK71 said:


> Spectral Designs, I got mine with a 20W spot instead of 10 and am getting great growth.
> 
> Solo


Looks like a great option. There's also a version with UVB included which I've heard is beneficial for crested geckos, which is the species going in the enclosure.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I came here to recommend SD, also. Great panels.

I'm skeptical of the "UVB" option on the SD panels. I believe that those bulbs are this:
https://www.amazon.com/Qslqyb-Spectrum-Reptilian-Aquarium-Lighting/dp/B07PMJV82Y

It is a halogen bulb, which doesn't emit any appreciable UVB, and it is wildly unlikely that the trace amount of UVB it emits is not in the spectral range for D3 synthesis. Halogen lamps emit mostly heat, which is not likely going to be needed for your crestie. It is unlikely that your viv plants will appreciate a heat spot, either.

If you want UVB for your gecko, use either Zoo Med or Arcadia linear T5HO lamps. 

My 2 cents is to get a SD panel with a LED spot (20w or more), and skip the UVB entirely unless you really like to spend money on equipment and electricity.


----------



## gryfer29 (Feb 12, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I came here to recommend SD, also. Great panels.
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "UVB" option on the SD panels. I believe that those bulbs are this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Qslqyb-Spectrum-Reptilian-Aquarium-Lighting/dp/B07PMJV82Y
> ...


ya the UVB sounds pretty sketchy, I don't think they require it anyways. The Fixture looks pretty seamless, like you could run a mist king tube around it and it wouldn't look messy. I think I know what to get.


----------



## MBrady (Oct 5, 2018)

I have a AI Prime on my 18x18x36. Nothing comes close in the ability to control color, light-cycles, ramping up and down, you can even program clouds and lightning if you're into that type of thing. I have no issues growing plants on the bottom. It's a great light but it requires you to carefully plan out your plant choices and location. If you run it at 100% you will have very intense light (48 Watts) from a relatively small source. I have a central column with many orchids which makes this more challenging. 

I love the ability to control this light and am getting great growth, but sometimes I wonder if the SD panel would have been the better choice with a better spread of the light. I don't think you can go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

@MBrady, for clarification: that's a FW Prime?


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

1+ on spectral

I have his lights over two of my tanks and they're both showing tons of growth compared to my old setup


----------



## MBrady (Oct 5, 2018)

@SM, yes I am using the freshwater AI. I also have reeftank with several AI lights and can attest to the quality of these lights. I posted a similar thread when I was searching for options and i got the impression that no one had heard of these on the forums. 

I hope to start a thread for my build one of these days.


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

MBrady said:


> @SM, yes I am using the freshwater AI. I also have reeftank with several AI lights and can attest to the quality of these lights. I posted a similar thread when I was searching for options and i got the impression that no one had heard of these on the forums.
> 
> I hope to start a thread for my build one of these days.


These are great lights, as are the Radion FW lights, but cost-wise I can light 3 tanks with SD lights for the cost of a single AI or Radion 

Solo


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

SoloSK71 said:


> These are great lights, as are the Radion FW lights, but cost-wise I can light 3 tanks with SD lights for the cost of a single AI or Radion
> 
> Solo


Yeah, but you can't adjust the color temperature on the SD lights while sitting in the bathroom at the airport...very important feature...

More seriously: one issue with the AI lights is that word on the street is that AI is not at all cooperative when trying to make a warranty claim. I have no doubt that Kurt would stand behind his lights in case of problems.

I'm not knocking the Prime or anyone who recommends them (I had a SW Prime for a while, and sometimes wish I still had it); they are well built and very sophisticated and capable even for the price (~$200).


----------



## RobJersey (Apr 23, 2019)

I use both prime freshwater and salt one on my nano reef and one on my shrimp tanks as well as radion xr15fw on my big planted tank and they are expensive but worth it if you want the controllability they give. I am using greenwork evo x2 and a beamworks 24/7 knock off right now on my viv and to be honest I’ll likely switch to a prime at some point because I hate blue moon lights and I’d like to create colorful dawn and dusk lighting and follow real moon light cycles.

Edit: as far as warranty goes they sent me a brand new prime saltwater even upgraded it to the had version when my salt one died after about 6 months. The new one has run for 3ish years now without a flaw.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm cheap; I use LED flood lights from home depot for my 36" tall exo. They grow any plant I want so far, and are dimmable.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

MBrady said:


> I have a AI Prime on my 18x18x36. Nothing comes close in the ability to control color, light-cycles, ramping up and down, you can even program clouds and lightning if you're into that type of thing. I have no issues growing plants on the bottom. It's a great light but it requires you to carefully plan out your plant choices and location. If you run it at 100% you will have very intense light (48 Watts) from a relatively small source. I have a central column with many orchids which makes this more challenging.
> 
> I love the ability to control this light and am getting great growth, but sometimes I wonder if the SD panel would have been the better choice with a better spread of the light. I don't think you can go wrong with either choice.


Does the AI prime integrate with Alexa or Google home?


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> I'm cheap; I use LED flood lights from home depot for my 36" tall exo. They grow any plant I want so far, and are dimmable.


Presently, me too. (Well, I'll probably always be cheap! ha ha.) Three LED floods for each of my 36"T x 36"W's. I am perfectly content with their performance, but I think I will move on to the SD's when these bulbs start dying. Any year now...



> Yeah, but you can't adjust the color temperature on the SD lights while sitting in the bathroom at the airport...very important feature...


F*ckin hilarious! Yeah, the "need" to adjust color is just lost on me. Lost. Maybe it's for taking different pictures?

Good luck choosing, OP!


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

I use these. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BX6KLDK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

inexpensive and my plants are thriving. A more expensive light might cause them to grow more but for the price my plants grow fast enough for my liking. Personally ive found placement to be the most important thing.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

PhylloBro said:


> I use these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BX6KLDK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> inexpensive and my plants are thriving. A more expensive light might cause them to grow more but for the price my plants grow fast enough for my liking. Personally ive found placement to be the most important thing.


link not working for me...


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

Philsuma said:


> link not working for me...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...6b9-991a6dc65763&pf_rd_r=XPY1P3J6CAY11CDKS7T5

If it still doesnt work 

VivaGrow DN RGB LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 24/7 Remote Automation on Amazon. 40$


----------

